

Ask HN: What are some good programming exercises? - devcheese

I made a sudoku solver, and it was a great learning experience. Now I&#x27;m looking for other exercises. Please share if you have any, thanks!
======
mtmail
If you're into algorithms try
[https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/)

